# My Varadero Setup



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

hey guys this is my new 12x12x18 zoo med for my varadero pair. enjoy. Theres a video on the bottom but it wont embed properly


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Awesome! Mine are always out and hunting flies! Your root part is my favorite part!


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks. mine are normally out in the morning and right before the lights go out at night. the male calls in the morning as well. I just wish they would start laying soon =)


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Any pics of the inhabitants?


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

alex111683 said:


> Any pics of the inhabitants?


not yet, i just did some cleaning of the tank and now there hiding. they probably wont come out until later tonight


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Great viv, Chris! I'm going to hide these photos from my group of Varaderos to keep them from becoming jealous!

Take care, Richard.


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

love this setup, do you have any pictures before plants? is it clay or great stuff?


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

It's kitty litter clay. I don't have any unplanted pictures but I have a picture with a flash that shows the clay better. I'll put it up Tom after class


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

heres that pict i promised showing the little crevices and stuff in the clay. Enjoy


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty nice setup! nicely done


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Very nicely done! gives the illusion that it is bigger than it actually is as well.


----------

